# 67 Rocker Trim



## 2thGuardian (Jun 24, 2015)

Sooo...Im new to this forum...I have just purchased my first GTO...It's a 67' GTO! So now for the question. I am trying to plan out the future for my first muscle car. At first it was an extremely tough decision between building a 66' or a 67', but after a lot of looking I found that I preferred the 67' front end more...However I do love the 66' tail and the thin (if any rocker panel trim)..So there in lies the question. I am okay with the 67' rear, but Im not a huge fan of the rocker trim. It seems like there are a lot of pics out there with 66's with no rocker trim, and hardly any 67's...Is the 67 actually wider from the bottom of the door to the bottom of the body??? Or is it strictly just the trim?? if you removed both the 66' and 67' molding and placed them side by side would there be a difference due to total length under the door? Just curious as I haven't seen enough 67's without it. I understand that there will be a lot of you who like the molding, but everyone has theres likes 


I actually fell in love with the side profile of a 66' I found on youtube. Here is the link. Do you think that with the correct tires and stance and removal of upper door trim and lower rocker trim this look would be achievable on a 67'?

Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeYD6O8JHSY


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! A considerable part of a '67 GTO's side profile/ coke bottle styling can be attributed to the way the stainless rocker trim tucks up and gives an illusion of a longer slimmer vehicle. This styling feature continued from the pot metal trim on the bottom of the fenders behind the front bumper all the way to the RR bumper. With the thinner '67 LeMans rocker moldings, won't get that illusion. 

'67 GTO rocker moldings are taller in front and back of the door and when combined with the matching stainless door molding these two molding appears to flow as one. 67 GTO doors have a few square holes in the surface to attach the clips that hold the moldings. Over the years, when preparing a sale to ship out doors to '66 restorers, have always has to go through my door racks and double ck that its not '67 GTO doors that I'm thinking of are in the racks. 

In closing, its your car, but like the distinctive wire mesh grilles and GTO only rear taillights, all are major styling elements of a '67 GTO. Start removing thes major styling elements, and you will always get the blank stare of what's going on here? or "it looks like the owner added GTO grilles, repro tailpanel and GTO taillights to a Tempest".


----------



## 2thGuardian (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the response...I have been definitely considering keeping the rocker panels...found some pretty sick looks with them on...I am still considering painting them black and having the rest of the body a normal color (blue,red,ect...) not sure yet..That way It would still have the full appearance of the 67' but also with the slightly modernized feel...Who knows, I may just end up doing it all original...but i do appreciate your thoughts!


----------

